# Socks server



## munna (Mar 3, 2010)

guyz rely im fell happy to see that helping nicely each other..n my fnds also tell me like that.n itz true..anyway guyz im here also brothering u.just few days ago i buy one server n O/S FreeBSD 7.2 with X.n i don't have any idea about this server.i can only connect with my server by puTTy.and its have 254 ips and i want to use my 254 ips become a socks4/5....so guyz if any one help me rely im thankful to you..


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 3, 2010)

Please don't hijack other people's threads. I moved your post to a new topic in the Web & Network Services forum, because it vaguely feels like it (Socks) belongs there. Also we would appreciate the use of proper English ('you', 'guys', 'it's', 'really' etcetera), punctuation (like a space behind a dot), and the occasional capital at the beginning of a sentence. Otherwise, people will not read your post, or they will not take it seriously. If they understand it at all.

OT: I don't think you really have 254 IPs. The fact that you're in a /24 (255.255.255.0) network doesn't mean you have every IP in that network to your disposal.


----------



## munna (Mar 4, 2010)

thanks for your advice.and i like inform you that here is my server details :
Main IP Address: 208.98.40.2
Operating System: FreeBSD 7.2 with X
IP ALLOCATION
IP Block: 208.98.40.0/26 (62 IPs)
Useable: 208.98.40.2 - 208.98.40.62

IP ALLOCATION
IP Block: 70.39.82.128/26 (62 IPs)
Useable: 70.39.82.130 - 70.39.82.190

IP ALLOCATION
IP Block: 208.98.25.0/25 (126 IPs)
Usable : 208.98.56.130 - 208.98.56.254

and i want to use this 254ips like a proxy.
and i don't know how to configure.this ips.please help me to use my ips as a socks4/5
thanks in advance


----------

